# 3 Aires & A Lake (A Good Night Halt for M/Homes).



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thought this might be of interest to anyone travelling to South or SE France and Germany for their hols this year and makes a good night halt being about 4 1/2 hours drive from Calais.

About 5 kms SW of St Dizier is a huge lake called Lac Du Der Chantecoq (Well signposted off the N4 heading towards St Dizier). There are 3 x aires strategically dotted around the outskirts of the lake and aptly named aire 1,2 & 3 (!). With a total of 210 spaces between them there shouldn't be any problem getting a space. If you're into any watersports or birdwatching it's a great place to stop.
All 3 aires are in the campsite database, search on 'Giffaumont' the name of the small village at the southern end of the lake. I've visited all 3, they all have a flot bleu and parking is free. Listed in the 2005 Aires book under Dept 51 (Marne).

If aires aren't your cup of tea then theres also a site at Presquille de Champaubert at the end of the D153 northwest of Braucourt, this is also in the campsite database, search on 'Braucourt'.

The aires are highlighted on the map below and you can also see the location of the campsite at the end of the D153 just to the east of 'Aire 2'..










pete.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> ..............................birdwatching it's a great place to stop
> .................................
> pete.


Great place Pete. We were there in the Spring a couple of years ago for the cranes but they had gone. 

See this site for the cranes if you're interested.
http://users.skynet.be/wielewaal/Lac_du_Der.htm

Edited later Additional web site from the same guy if you like nature photography http://users.skynet.be/wielewaal/Ivan-Steenkiste-Nature-Photography.htm#fotograferen


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Have add it to my 2004 aires book.

Would be lovely as a stopover on way to Germany or that region of France. 
Thanks.

Slan


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I'll definately be stopping there, but looks currently September. I love lakes and I love parking by them. There is always something to look at even when there is nothing to look at.


----------

